# RAFFLE: CUSTOM MANNY PARTS AND CUSTOM SEAT



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.

1st place will get 
custom forks,custom sissy bar,custom handle bars all show chrome and made by mannys bike shop

2nd place will get 
custom upholystered seat made by hotstuff. the colors are red,blue,and yellow piping with cut in mirrors.

1st place, forks,sissy bar,handle bars


































2nd place the seat only



















paypal only our money order needs to be next day our 2 day air..dont want to wait a week for the money order..so if you cant send the money order this way then dont send it.


send paypal to
[email protected]
do not put raffle, put money owed our leave it blank

1.mrs.goodtimes818-paid
2.LocoSoCal-PAID
3.LocoSoCal-paid
4.madrigalkustoms-paid
5.HOTSHOT956--PAID
6.Latino66-paid
7.madrigalkustoms-paid
8.d-twist-paid
9.billy the kid-paid
10.latino66-paid
11.SrCastro-paid
12.vicmarcos-paid
13.Ant-Wan-paid
14.madrigalkustoms-paid
15.legions of texas-paid
16.lesstime-paid
17.madrigalkustoms-paid
18.vicmarcos-paid
19.Ant-Wan-paid
20.PurpleLicious
21.madrigalkustoms-paid 
22.LocoSoCal-PAID
23.vicmarcos-paid
24.legions of texas-paid
25.syked1-paid
26.legions of texas-paid
27.scrapin pedals-paid
28.LINCOLNSAL-paid
29.madrigalkustoms-paid
30.LocoSoCal-paid


only one spot remains and its number 20 if i get no responce today ill open that spot up .....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ILL GET #5 PAYPAL SENT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll take 23 and 12


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill take #2 and #22


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

#17,and 29 will send money in a bit.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

good luck with the raffle homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173110
> *good luck with the raffle homie
> *


thanks what number you want.....lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol can risk it lol gotta save that money for the display that hotstuff is making lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17173178
> *lol can risk it lol gotta save that money for the display that hotstuff is making lol
> *


you need some paint issac? :0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 12 2010, 07:15 PM~17173268
> *you need some paint issac? :0
> *


naw im good thanks though homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

ill take numbero seis...  paypal tonite..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17173450
> *ill take numbero seis...  paypal tonite..
> *



ok thanks homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


LIVE DRAWING?????????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

right when i do the drawing i wont post the winner ill let yall see the video first


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 07:54 PM~17173704
> *right when i do the drawing i wont post the winner ill let yall see the video first
> *


  to me it don't matter..I'm taken your word fer it.. If I win I win if not. don't matter was fun beeing part of it..  I trust ya..you a koo seller.. so in Cadillac pimpin I trust...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17175373
> * to me it don't matter..I'm taken your word fer it.. If I win I win if not. don't matter was fun beeing part of it..  I trust ya..you a koo seller.. so in Cadillac pimpin I trust...
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17175373
> * to me it don't matter..I'm taken your word fer it.. If I win I win if not. don't matter was fun beeing part of it..  I trust ya..you a koo seller.. so in Cadillac pimpin I trust...
> *


i wouldnt trust this fool... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2010, 01:01 AM~17175716
> *i wouldnt trust this fool... :biggrin:
> *


bitch wheres my game :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 01:17 AM~17175816
> *bitch wheres my game :0
> *


traded it for my seat :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2010, 01:37 AM~17175928
> *traded it for my seat :biggrin:
> *


dont make me go back to west texas *****......i know where you stay, i know where your shop is, i know where you work, i know where you prostitute at night, should i say more........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 01:40 AM~17175951
> *dont make me go back to west texas *****......i know where you stay, i know where your shop is, i know where you work, i know where you prostitute at night, should i say more........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
shoudl come back..you make me laugh... no sharing beds in the hotel room next time... :boink:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2010, 01:42 AM~17175962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> shoudl come back..you make me laugh...  no sharing beds in the hotel room next time... :boink:
> *


***** i was sleeping with my lil brother, you were sleeping with a grown ass man...lol and both of yall were wasted so any thing could of happen you sick ass.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 01:46 AM~17175989
> ****** i was sleeping with my lil brother, you were sleeping with a grown ass man...lol and both of yall were wasted so any thing could of happen you sick ass.
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll take number 20


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

updates will be made of the first page of this topic and will be posting who has what number and what payments i have recieved


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

was expecting more responces by now


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

COME ON PPL ONLY 20 BUCKS FOR SO BADASS PARTS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17183978
> *was expecting more responces by now
> *


it well get better , just give it some time    ................ patient Daniel son :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 09:41 PM~17184316
> *it well get better , just give it some time       ................ patient Daniel son  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 07:41 PM~17184316
> *it well get better , just give it some time       ................ patient Daniel son  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
wax on wax off...lmao.... koo hope mr baller...  (LocoSoCal..) will buy a couple lol..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

remember ......................... wax on ....... wax off ......... wax on ......... wax off


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 07:52 PM~17184459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wax on wax off...lmao.... koo hope mr baller...  (LocoSoCal..) will buy a couple lol..
> *


I got two


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 07:53 PM~17184478
> *I got two
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: vato with your luck you only need one.. but guess you want the seat tooo..ha lol :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

welp .................its work time :angry: :angry: :angry: laterz grasshoppers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 07:55 PM~17184506
> *welp .................its work time  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  laterz grasshoppers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wow grave yard shift ? what ya do ?.. well make them dollas... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

if i had money i would get some


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17184617
> *if i had money i would get some
> *


is only 20.00 bucks a number.. ya neva know.. might hit it hard.. n if you win.. I'll give ya 100.00 buck fer the.mm


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

just sent you the money sorry for the delay.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 12:13 AM~17186294
> *just sent you the money sorry for the delay.
> *


no problem homie, i know first hand you are a man of your word. good luck


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 09:13 PM~17184749
> *is only 20.00 bucks  a number.. ya neva know.. might hit it hard.. n  if you win.. I'll give ya 100.00 buck fer the.mm
> *


if i had the money i would get 4 numbers


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2010, 10:25 PM~17186434
> *if i had the money i would get 4 numbers
> *


4 ?!?!? just get 2 for now :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 13 2010, 08:01 PM~17184574
> *wow grave yard shift ? what ya do ?.. well make them dollas... :biggrin:
> *


im a plant manager at a major print shop


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt......i will be selling some raffle tickets at the show im going to this sunday so hopefully they will sell faster.............


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2010, 09:32 AM~17189479
> *im a plant manager at a major print shop
> *


koo.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

payment sent sorry fer the delay..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 15 2010, 12:01 AM~17197920
> *payment sent sorry fer the delay..
> *


you good homie......no worries here...thanks again


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll get a couple of numbers on Friday.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 12 2010, 09:08 PM~17173178
> *lol can risk it lol gotta save that money for the display that hotstuff is making lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

put me down 4 #11


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 14 2010, 10:18 PM~17198121
> *  :wow:
> *


lol ... i pm john he said he wasnt going to be able to make it sunday... i will find a way to get it to you if i cant i may just ship it you


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 14 2010, 11:32 AM~17189479
> *im a plant manager at a major print shop
> *


GOT YOUR MONEY ORDER TODAY....THANKS HOMIE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 15 2010, 11:04 AM~17200600
> *lol ... i pm john he said he wasnt going to be able to make it  sunday... i will find a way to get it to you if i cant i may just ship it you
> *


Oh the turntable! :biggrin: I was like who the hell is this guy, lol :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17203641
> *Oh the turntable!  :biggrin: I was like who the hell is this guy, lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol yes sirrr with the four leaf clover display my bad homie.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

i might hit u up at the show on sunday homie if it dont rain


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Apr 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17204143
> *i might hit u up at the show on sunday homie if it dont rain
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

HOW MANY MORE TICKETS TO GO????????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

alot.......only sold like 10 so far.............ill be at a car show on sunday ..i hope i sell some there.....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 15 2010, 05:37 PM~17205404
> *alot.......only sold like 10 so far.............ill be at a car show on sunday ..i hope i sell some there.....
> *


I HOPE SO TO  ILL SPRED THE WORD


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

where is everyone.. :uh: everyone telling you to raffle em an now...come on buys buy a couple ticks.. good luck to all..


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 15 2010, 05:49 PM~17205532
> *where is everyone.. :uh:  everyone telling you to raffle em an now...come on buys buy a couple ticks.. good luck to all..
> *


X3000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 GOOD POINT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 15 2010, 05:49 PM~17205532
> *where is everyone.. :uh:  everyone telling you to raffle em an now...come on buys buy a couple ticks.. good luck to all..
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

x3


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...



lets say i sell the rest of the tickets at the show on sunday, would yall be comfortable if i did the raffle drawing at the show ..............let me know by tomorrow because sunday is the show.........you never know i might not sell any our just a few, im just throwing it out there if i happen to sell them all.......also if you requested a number i trust you to pay if you dont pay by sunday and i do the drawings.....so if you dont think you will pay let me know....thanks


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 16 2010, 10:59 PM~17218302
> *lets say i sell the rest of the tickets at the show on sunday, would yall be comfortable if i did the raffle drawing at the show ..............let me know by tomorrow because sunday is the show.........you never know i might not sell any our just a few, im just throwing it out there if i happen to sell them all.......also if you requested a number i trust you to pay if you dont pay by sunday and i do the drawings.....so if you dont think you will pay let me know....thanks
> *


koo man do it as you please. I'm down. hope you sell all them tickets.. :biggrin: if not then instead of 30 numbers I guess we gonna do it with 10 ...lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: I got better chances...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 17 2010, 01:08 AM~17218370
> *koo man do it as you please. I'm down. hope you sell all them tickets.. :biggrin:  if not then instead of 30 numbers I guess we gonna do it with 10 ...lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao: I got better chances...
> *


ill be losing big time......lol


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 16 2010, 11:20 PM~17218481
> *ill be losing big time......lol
> *


hey what happened to the customer is always right... :uh: lmao... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Iknow.. hope you sell em..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

paypal sent 

come on lucky #s 12 and 23 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 16 2010, 10:59 PM~17218302
> *lets say i sell the rest of the tickets at the show on sunday, would yall be comfortable if i did the raffle drawing at the show ..............let me know by tomorrow because sunday is the show.........you never know i might not sell any our just a few, im just throwing it out there if i happen to sell them all.......also if you requested a number i trust you to pay if you dont pay by sunday and i do the drawings.....so if you dont think you will pay let me know....thanks
> *


sounds good to me the sooner i get my parts the better :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 17 2010, 08:12 AM~17219597
> *paypal sent
> 
> come on lucky #s  12 and 23 :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

T
T
T

KEEP ON TOP.. LETS GET THIS ROLLING.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 17 2010, 11:42 AM~17221396
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

I WOULD HATE TO SEE THESE PARTS GO THEY ARE BADASS. AM I ELIGIBLE FOR THE DRAWING BRO


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

t




t





t


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whats going on homies.......couldent believe this but no raffle tickets sold at the show today........hope more people buy so we can get these sold.........


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry i cant participate, but ill help ya keep ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks like its gonna be a while folks


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 20 2010, 08:43 AM~17246665
> *looks like its gonna be a while folks
> *


  :happysad: I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY NOT GIVE IT A TRY FOR SOME BADASS PARTS THAT RUN FOR 5 BILLS?????


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for rudy, come on yall buy some tix those are damn sweet parts


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going broke. But I said I was going to buy a couple more so I'm going to by them. Let me look at the numbers that are left an will go from there.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17251820
> *I'm going broke.  But I said I was going to buy a couple more so I'm going to by them. Let me look at the numbers that are left an will go from there.
> *



thanks homie for the support


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't enter the raffle but I'm wanting to buy some parts similer to these in the near future (sissy bar, fork, and handle bars) I dont got a design yet but PM me on how much this will cost me thankz

aw what the hell give me #27 i'll send the paypal in a min 

Dahm I dont know what the hell I was thinking I sent you 27.00 by mistake


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 PM~17231821
> *  i can  participate, but ill buy some ttt
> *


where is our Canadian brothers at ??? :biggrin: 

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheh i know..... eh? lol - pockets are getting stretched elsewhere like W.Wong rims.  and stuff


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:49 PM~17254126
> *heheheheh i know..... eh? lol - pockets are getting stretched elsewhere like W.Wong rims.  and stuff
> *


Oh you bought those rims..lol ya beat me to em..  koo check ya pockets and help homie out sell them raffle tickets.. you bike would look great., or Ant...let em know.. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehe ya i scooped em up  ummm twan hes got faced forks that have had a few hiccups so they are were in for repairs but gonna bust back out soon, and a few other things in the works


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin_pedals_@Apr 20 2010, 10:20 PM~17253638
> *I can't enter the raffle but I'm wanting to buy some parts similer to these in the near future (sissy bar, fork, and handle bars) I dont got a design yet but PM me on how much this will cost me thankz
> 
> aw what the hell give me #27 i'll send the paypal in a min
> ...


thanks homie.........ill send the 7 dollars back to you........


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapin_pedals_@Apr 20 2010, 08:20 PM~17253638
> *I can't enter the raffle but I'm wanting to buy some parts similer to these in the near future (sissy bar, fork, and handle bars) I dont got a design yet but PM me on how much this will cost me thankz
> 
> aw what the hell give me #27 i'll send the paypal in a min
> ...


man good tipper.. :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17254549
> *man good tipper.. :biggrin:
> *


I was hoping it was gonna give me an edge on winning but i guess not LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapin_pedals_@Apr 20 2010, 09:27 PM~17254641
> *I was hoping it was gonna give me an edge on winning but i guess not LOL JK :biggrin:
> *


lol have him keep it and send him 13 more dollas for another no.. this way you got a betta chance..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 20 2010, 08:43 AM~17246665
> *looks like its gonna be a while folks
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 20 2010, 08:45 AM~17246681
> *  :happysad: I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY NOT GIVE IT A TRY FOR SOME BADASS PARTS THAT RUN FOR 5 BILLS?????
> *


*X1000000000000000000000000000000000*


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:15 PM~17251820
> *I'm going broke.  But I said I was going to buy a couple more so I'm going to by them. Let me look at the numbers that are left an will go from there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17257178
> *X1000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill send a few PM's some time this week


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

is that fork is ridable?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2010, 10:35 AM~17258767
> *is that fork is ridable?
> *


depends what bike you put it on


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheh i wouldnt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2010, 12:35 PM~17258767
> *is that fork is ridable?
> *


ya.....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: cool


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Apr 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17258782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 niiiiiiice!!! 



I'll think about it, fast!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hmmmmm  ahhhhh thats right you got a frame from alex low? you gonna make a daily bro nice


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Put me down for #7 I'll send payment later today. And I'll pick my other number later on.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 08:07 PM~17263125
> *Put me down for #7 I'll send payment later today. And I'll pick my other number later on.
> *


  thanks again homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

take LS card? :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17265779
> *take LS card? :cheesy:
> *


LS  Lone Star brand visa...your company debit card hell yea :biggrin: ...

buy one already


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17266754
> *LS  Lone Star brand visa...your company debit card hell yea :biggrin: ...
> 
> buy one already
> *


first part right....not brand! hahah


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2010, 01:16 AM~17267352
> *first part right....not brand!  hahah
> 
> 
> ...


got one with like 700 in it......... :0 
and just bought some from a crackhead ......250 for 60 lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 22 2010, 01:20 AM~17267386
> *got one with like 700 in it......... :0
> and just bought some from a crackhead ......250 for 60 lol
> *


where the BBQ going to be at!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2010, 01:22 AM~17267400
> *where the BBQ going to be at!!!!
> *


zilker park *****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 22 2010, 01:26 AM~17267443
> *zilker park *****
> *


miss that joint!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2010, 01:16 AM~17267352
> *first part right....not brand!  hahah
> 
> 
> ...


  :happysad:


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

just sent that payment, sorry for the delay.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 23 2010, 08:17 AM~17278690
> *just sent that payment, sorry for the delay.
> *


no problem, thanks for the support homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 09:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


man comen on guys help your self with a lucky no and chance to come up with some great parts for ure bike :biggrin: buy a number and lets get this raffle ended, show season is here and be nice to show the bike with this koo bike parts...shwooo.. come on guys buy a ticket...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

come on guys. i know yall got 20 dollars................


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Give me that 13


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

got it?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 04:54 PM~17289963
> *got it?
> *



thanks homie...13 is all yours good luck


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 24 2010, 06:14 PM~17290053
> *thanks homie...13 is all yours good luck
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 02:51 PM~17289951
> *Give me that 13
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: koo :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 01:40 PM~17296358
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump for rudy come get some tix for a sick raffle


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17299681
> *bump bump for rudy come get some tix for a sick raffle
> *


:yes:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 24 2010, 07:06 AM~17287825
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17289882
> *come on guys. i know yall got 20 dollars................
> *


i dont have 20 bucks :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if some one buys something from me for 20 ill buy a number


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17312174
> *if some one buys something from me for 20 ill buy a number
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2010, 10:33 PM~17312135
> *i dont have 20 bucks :0
> *



times are hard huh :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17313798
> *times are hard huh :biggrin:
> *


no the recession is over in san antonio. is just a excuse some peeps are useing


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 05:40 AM~17315656
> *no the recession is over in san antonio. is just a excuse some peeps are useing
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17312174
> *if some one buys something from me for 20 ill buy a number
> *


what you have for $20 ?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 27 2010, 08:46 AM~17316719
> *what you have for $20 ?
> *


X2


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i found my topic its at the top


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dope raffel if i had the extra 20 to enter i would just to start me up again on another bike lol


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 27 2010, 11:10 AM~17318223
> *dope raffel if i had the extra 20 to enter i would just to start me up again on another bike lol
> *


you cant go wrong with this raffle , for $20 you get a chance to get some cool parts


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i know these r for a 20 in but could they work on a 16in


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

if ur creative enuff to make it look good then they might


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 AM~17318436
> *if ur creative enuff to make it look good then they might
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 04:40 AM~17315656
> *no the recession is over in san antonio. is just a excuse some peeps are useing
> *


 :0 I'm relocating to San Antonio, Arizona is gonna get bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 04:01 PM~17321189
> *:0 I'm relocating to San Antonio, Arizona is gonna get bad
> *


no papers??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 AM~17318436
> *if ur creative enuff to make it look good then they might
> *


:yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SA RLLERZ, the poor boys, 92CADDY

window shopping :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 03:10 PM~17321259
> *no papers??????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I'M AN AMERICAN CITIZEN HOMIE. I MEANT OUR ECONOMY IS GONNA GET WORSE IN OUR STATE.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 04:33 PM~17321482
> *:uh: I'M AN AMERICAN CITIZEN HOMIE. I MEANT OUR ECONOMY IS GONNA GET WORSE IN OUR STATE.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 AM~17318436
> *if ur creative enuff to make it look good then they might
> *


thats what i was hoping cause i think they would look really nice on AWEARNESS if i'm lucky enough to win them


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 27 2010, 07:25 PM~17323419
> *thats what i was hoping cause i think they would look really nice on AWEARNESS if i'm lucky enough to win them
> 
> 
> ...


your bike is sick got more pics ??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 27 2010, 04:11 PM~17321269
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SA RLLERZ, the poor boys, 92CADDY
> 
> ...


no sirie bob


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 08:16 PM~17324251
> *no sirie bob
> *


 :biggrin: just buy a ticket out help the recesion out...lol..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17324284
> *:biggrin:  just buy a ticket out help the recesion out...lol..
> *


im good with my parts


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 27 2010, 07:25 PM~17323419
> *thats what i was hoping cause i think they would look really nice on AWEARNESS if i'm lucky enough to win them
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17324314
> *im good with my parts
> *


can never have too many parts


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

THIS IS OFFICALLY THE SLOWEST RAFFLE EVER.........LOL


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 28 2010, 02:36 PM~17332432
> *THIS IS OFFICALLY THE SLOWEST RAFFLE EVER.........LOL
> *


the one Chad had two years ago took longer and he sold 100 spots


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17323829
> *your bike is sick got more pics ??
> *


ya i do


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill get one for my daughter Nichole , she wants #3


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

theres more on my topic EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR if you wanta check them out...
we don't really like the parts we have on there right now .....they don't do anything for the frame..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 28 2010, 04:05 PM~17333353
> *ya i do
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 28 2010, 04:05 PM~17333353
> *ya i do
> 
> 
> ...


seriously to me the color and patterns are sick.. my style of built.. how much ?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17335758
> *seriously to me the color and patterns are sick.. my style of built.. how much ?
> *


altogether 2,200.00


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17336253
> *altogether 2,200.00
> *


just frame.. I see for the amount you don't want to sell it..lol..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 08:48 PM~17336327
> *just frame.. I see for the amount you don't want to sell it..lol..
> *


na homie this bike is dedicated to my son and his syndrome he has which is PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME so it has a lot of meaning behind it for us...
but the homie who painted it is in nor cal..his # is 530 524 4670 his name is CARL AVERY..give him a call he also does murals airbrushing etc..


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 28 2010, 11:48 PM~17336327
> *just frame.. I see for the amount you don't want to sell it..lol..
> *




Raffle it! 100 spots for 22$


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 05:01 AM~17338701
> *Raffle it! 100 spots for 22$
> 
> *


could do another one and faffle it off
but it probley wouldn't do good seeing how this one is moving slow


come on people 20 bucks for a chance of getting some nice ass parts 
take a chance....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 05:44 AM~17338825
> *could do another one and faffle it off
> but it probley wouldn't do good seeing how this one is moving slow
> come on people 20 bucks for a chance of getting some nice ass parts
> ...


:yes:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17336419
> *na homie this bike is dedicated to my son and his syndrome he has which is PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME so it has a lot of meaning behind it for us...
> but the homie who painted it is in nor cal..his # is 530 524 4670 his name is CARL AVERY..give him a call he also does murals airbrushing etc..
> *


koo tx for the 411 . Sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

paypal only our money order needs to be next day our 2 day air..dont want to wait a week for the money order..so if you cant send the money order this way then dont send it.
send paypal to
[email protected]
do not put raffle, put money owed our leave it blank

1.
2.LocoSoCal-PAID
3.LocoSoCal
4.
5.HOTSHOT956--PAID
6.Latino66-paid
7.madrigalkustoms-paid
8.
9.
10.
11.SrCastro
12.vicmarcos-paid
13.Ant-Wan-paid
14.
15.
16.
17.madrigalkustoms-paid
18.
19.
20.PurpleLicious
21.
22.LocoSoCal-PAID
23.vicmarcos-paid
24.
25.
26.
27.scrapin pedals-paid
28.LINCOLNSAL
29.madrigalkustoms-paid
30.
[/quote]


koo come on guys only like 15 no to sell even if you have no need for em you can always make some cash outta em by selling em to some one else fer cheaper..  can triple ya dollas in no time..


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*COME ON EVERY-1, PICK-UP A NUMBER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i need to collect some money so i can buy my last number.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the support everyone, I hate to see everyone waiting but its out of my hands to force people to buy tickets........ill be sending alot of pm today to try and get this thing done.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 30 2010, 09:00 AM~17350714
> *Thanks for the support everyone, I hate to see everyone waiting but its out of my hands to force people to buy tickets........ill be sending alot of pm today to try and get this thing done.....
> *


no worries here , you know what they say .............. good things come to those who wait


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 30 2010, 12:26 PM~17350930
> *no worries here  , you know what they say .............. good things come to those who wait
> *



Never heard about that :uh: 


















 it's always benefit to be patient


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

if you have something worth 20 dollars, i might take it.......so trades for the raffle is ok if i want it..........let me know what yall have, lets get this raffle over with


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

how the raffle going rudy ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:angry: 15 SPOTS TO GO :happysad:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt........come on peeps..........give me a iou our something


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fuck it... ill get down Rudy ill take #25 will send paypal in a bit today


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 09:31 AM~17385304
> *fuck it... ill get down Rudy ill take #25 will send paypal in a bit today
> *


thanks jason.....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll go with the family...

give me that #19


:wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

anything to help a brother out

:wow: :wow: hehehehe good job twan


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 4 2010, 09:39 AM~17385366
> *I'll go with the family...
> 
> give me that #19
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sent


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17389634
> *sent
> *


got it.....thanks again jason


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

UPDATED LIST EVERYONE THAT HAS PAID IS MARKED PAID....WE ARE GETTING CLOSER, ONLY 13 SPOTS LEFT. I WILL ACCEPT PAYPAL,MONEY ORDER,20 DOLLAR TRADE (JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE I MIGHT BE INTERESTED)




> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_wannabe_pimpin_@May 4 2010, 05:03 PM~17389892
> *UPDATED LIST EVERYONE THAT HAS PAID IS MARKED PAID....WE ARE GETTING CLOSER, ONLY 13 SPOTS LEFT. I WILL ACCEPT PAYPAL,MONEY ORDER,20 DOLLAR TRADE (JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE I MIGHT BE INTERESTED)
> *



WATS UP BRO


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 4 2010, 09:25 PM~17391852
> *WATS UP BRO
> *


what up lil bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

payment sent


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 07:17 AM~17396726
> *payment sent
> *


got it....good luck


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 5 2010, 08:37 AM~17396797
> *got it....good luck
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*13 spots left..............</span>*

<span style=\'color:red\'>LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I got really sick past few days    , i send out $$$$ out today


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


*
paypal sent please write me down for #1
thanks!*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2010, 04:11 PM~17401486
> *I got really sick past few days        , i send out $$$$ out today
> *


*thanks for the heads up*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up again


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17401486
> *I got really sick past few days        , i send out $$$$ out today
> *


no worries, i hope you get well soon


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 5 2010, 05:49 PM~17401839
> *
> paypal sent please write me down for #1
> thanks!
> *


thanks and good luck


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

12 to go guys


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@May 5 2010, 03:50 PM~17401854
> *thanks for the heads up
> *


your welcome


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ALMOST THERE TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

hno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TGIF PPL BUST OUT THOSE 20 BUCKS FOR SOME BADASS PARTS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17420149
> *TGIF PPL BUST OUT THOSE 20 BUCKS FOR SOME BADASS PARTS
> *


oh had forgotten I was part of this.. raffle.. lol.. 

comen people lets get this rolling up again it just 20 bucks and some one gonna get some clean parts..

Put it this way even if some one don't need em 20 bucks aint lots to loose and you can still sell em to some one else for cheaper if you win.. 

20 bucks I spend em in a take out in a min. so come on peeps.. buy a ticket get some koo stuff or re sale them.. shaooo lets get this craken up again.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17427895
> *oh had forgotten I was part of this.. raffle.. lol..
> 
> comen people lets get this rolling up again it just 20 bucks and some one gonna get some  clean parts..
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya well put 66 damn right - yall crazy fools be buying taco's and chirros and shit so why not come get some tix that could make you win big.....just fuckin around guys but seriously help out rudy dump his shit so you can pimp your shit


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 8 2010, 11:36 AM~17428165
> *hell ya well put 66 damn right - yall crazy fools be buying taco's and chirros and shit so why not come get some tix that could make you win big.....just fuckin around guys but seriously help out rudy dump his shit so you can pimp your shit
> *


like that saying..lmao..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 9 2010, 01:08 AM~17431731
> *like that saying..lmao..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I see you got my $$ in the mail


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 11 2010, 07:55 AM~17451806
> *I see you got my $$ in the mail
> *


got it homie, crazy how you sent it


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

okey guys seriously.. I'm trying to put this bike parts on my bike before show season is over..lmao.. so come and buy some tickets fer real this are some nice a$$ parts..you win em good sell em to me for 80.00 bucks you triple you money.. you loose just 20.00 buck that you coulda bought three jumbas or two meals n a drink.. we all spend 20.00 bucks like nothen now a days.. we go cruisen we put a 20.00 fer gas.. come on buy a ticket or be square..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

#21 homie I'll send payment a soon as I get home. My $20 spending money for the month. Well spent.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

can I get 21 ..Oh shit some one else beat me to it.. I guess I'm tooo slow.... :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: next one than...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 11 2010, 03:36 PM~17457205
> *got it homie, crazy how you sent it
> *


i hate going to buy money orders :angry: i was gona wrap duct tape around the envelope :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


12 spots left,almost there homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ANYBODY WANNA BUY SOME TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRDCAGE IN GOOD CONDITION? 60 shipped COULD USE THAT FOR MORE TICKETS


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 09:00 PM~17472332
> *ANYBODY WANNA BUY SOME TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRDCAGE IN GOOD CONDITION? 60 shipped COULD USE THAT FOR MORE TICKETS
> *


 holla at snapper818 he looking for sum to match his bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 11:00 PM~17472332
> *ANYBODY WANNA BUY SOME TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRDCAGE IN GOOD CONDITION? 60 shipped COULD USE THAT FOR MORE TICKETS
> *


are they the one i sold u


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17472470
> *are they the one i sold u
> *


No


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 09:09 PM~17472447
> *holla at snapper818 he looking for sum to match his bike
> *


good lookin out homie


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 09:00 PM~17472332
> *ANYBODY WANNA BUY SOME TWISTED HANDLEBARS WITH BIRDCAGE IN GOOD CONDITION? 60 shipped COULD USE THAT FOR MORE TICKETS
> *


pm send homie...
ohh i mean replyed...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 12 2010, 08:58 PM~17472305
> *12 spots left,almost there homies
> *


i thought spot #1 was sold


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*12 to go.....*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 13 2010, 08:31 AM~17475377
> *i thought spot #1 was sold
> *


yes its mrsgoodtimes818 need to update it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

up date that shit then ****! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 10:47 AM~17477664
> *up date that shit then ****!  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 12:47 PM~17477664
> *up date that shit then ****!  :biggrin:
> *


well if my suckatary (cone weezy) would do his job it will be updated...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 13 2010, 03:38 PM~17480356
> *well if my suckatary (cone weezy) would do his job it will be updated...
> *


if cadillac wimpin i mean cadillac pimpin get off thess nuts! maybe it would be updated :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 05:44 PM~17480422
> *if cadillac wimpin i mean cadillac pimpin get off thess nuts! maybe it would be updated  :biggrin:
> *


jaaaaaa-fagggggggggggggg


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol... they dont call u fruity rudy in the booty for nothing.... n e ways big dawg how the floor job going ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 05:50 PM~17480505
> *lol... they dont call u fruity rudy in the booty for nothing.... n e ways big dawg how the floor job going ?
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 05:50 PM~17480505
> *lol... they dont call u fruity rudy in the booty for nothing.... n e ways big dawg how the floor job going ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2010, 10:12 AM~17526044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you better stop laughing samuel


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

how many spots are left ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...



11 more spots, come on peeps...........1 of those spots could be the lucky one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i might get one more , just dont want to hog up to many spots


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 19 2010, 05:19 PM~17542793
> *i might get one more , just dont want to hog up to many spots
> *


take them all.......lol................could have more sold, my brothers want some but dont want to hear the drama........


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

all most there rudy few more lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 08:34 PM~17544499
> *all most there rudy few more lol
> *


just waiting for your pick and 20 dollars


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 19 2010, 06:35 PM~17544510
> *just waiting for your pick and 20 dollars
> *


lol ... shit im a broke bitch right now just paid bills n my carnote an that display


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 08:38 PM~17544530
> *lol ... shit im a broke bitch right now just paid bills n my carnote  an that display
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

put me down for # 18 paypal tonight :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 20 2010, 08:22 AM~17549413
> *put me down for # 18 paypal tonight :biggrin:
> *


SURE WILL HOMIE..........ONLY 10 SPOTS LEFT NOW.........HOPEFULLY THIS SHOULD GO FAST NOW.......


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow still going


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 22 2010, 10:00 AM~17570498
> *wow still going
> *


buy a spot :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 22 2010, 07:37 PM~17573148
> *buy a spot  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


so u can win :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

THE SEAT WONT FIT A 16" HUH


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 03:02 PM~17588955
> *THE SEAT WONT FIT A 16" HUH
> *


 you serious right? :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 05:02 PM~17588955
> *THE SEAT WONT FIT A 16" HUH
> *


dont think so
are you really doing a wolverine bike??????????????


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 24 2010, 03:43 PM~17589405
> *dont think so
> are you really doing a wolverine bike??????????????
> *


YUP I AM DOING A WOLVERINE BIKE BUT
IT'S
GONNA BE A RADIO FLYER..
AND THE ONLY REASON Y I ASKED..
IS BECAUSE MY BROTHER HAS A 16"" THAT
HE'S WORKING ON..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 05:44 PM~17589421
> *YUP I AM DOING A WOLVERINE BIKE BUT
> IT'S
> GONNA BE A RADIO FLYER..
> ...


you know that name has alot of meaning to it in the lowrider bike world right


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 24 2010, 03:52 PM~17589491
> *you know that name has alot of meaning to it in the lowrider bike world right
> *


SO WAT I SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 05:55 PM~17589524
> *SO WAT I SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME
> *


if you want your bike to be unique and people say you know that bike ( ) then they will know its yours.......if people say have you seen that bike wolverine they will always think of the one from texas....it won boty 2 times already .....its up to you just giving you a heads up on what everyone will think.....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

the one an only "wolverine" this name should never be dupicated


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 24 2010, 05:51 PM~17590800
> *if you want your bike to be unique and people say you know that bike (        ) then they will know its yours.......if people say have you seen that bike wolverine they will always think of the one from texas....it won boty 2 times already .....its up to you just giving you a heads up on what everyone will think.....
> *


i get u i might cange it does..
the owner have an layitlow account


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 24 2010, 06:46 PM~17591474
> *i get u i might cange it does..
> the owner have an layitlow account
> *


i think it bigtex its been awhile lol his name chris


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 24 2010, 06:55 PM~17591602
> *i think it bigtex its been awhile lol his name chris
> *


ight thank's homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

how many tickets u got left rudy


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 24 2010, 10:37 AM~17586445
> *so u can win  :0
> *


  anybody can win


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ya i'm gonig win :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

You should update the list and re post it. I think I'm going to get a couple more #'s.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

how ya guys doing.. well crashed my puter and here I'ms at the library.. gonna go get me a new one again hopefully soon.. man I thought this parts where loooong gone.. was bout pm you with my addy...lmao.. Okey guys keep it going.. well be back in like another three months..lol.. to see how far we getting..lol..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...




UP TO DATE.............COME ON PEEPS, 20 DOLLARS AINT NOTHING AND YOU COULD WIN THESE PARTS,


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

come on peeps it only 20 bucks he got kids to feed lol and himself


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 27 2010, 06:58 PM~17626887
> *UP TO DATE.............COME ON PEEPS, 20 DOLLARS AINT NOTHING AND YOU COULD WIN THESE PARTS,
> *


Ok put me down for #4 and #14 let's get this raffle going. Thanks homie.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17628552
> *Ok put me down for #4 and #14  let's get this raffle going. Thanks homie.
> *


sure will thanks homie......only 8 spots left...... :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 28 2010, 01:37 AM~17629123
> *sure will thanks homie......only 8 spots left...... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 27 2010, 09:49 PM~17628552
> *Ok put me down for #4 and #14  let's get this raffle going. Thanks homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17625753
> *how ya guys doing.. well crashed my puter and here I'ms at the library.. gonna go get me a new one again  hopefully soon.. man I thought this parts where loooong gone.. was bout pm you with my addy...lmao.. Okey guys keep it going.. well be back in like another three months..lol.. to see how far we getting..lol..
> *


BUY A # THEN COME BACK IN 3 MONTH


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i might let my grandson pick a number


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 27 2010, 05:07 PM~17625753
> *how ya guys doing.. well crashed my puter and here I'ms at the library.. gonna go get me a new one again  hopefully soon.. man I thought this parts where loooong gone.. was bout pm you with my addy...lmao.. Okey guys keep it going.. well be back in like another three months..lol.. to see how far we getting..lol..
> *


where you been ?!?!??!! this is the second round of the raffle , you won the first one , but .............. you took toooooooooooo long to claim them , so here we go with round two :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 11:10 AM~17631997
> *where you been ?!?!??!! this is the second round of the raffle , you won the first one , but ..............  you took toooooooooooo long to claim them , so here we go with round two  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 09:10 AM~17631997
> *where you been ?!?!??!! this is the second round of the raffle , you won the first one , but ..............  you took toooooooooooo long to claim them , so here we go with round two  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    WHAT YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT? SORRY I MISSED OUT.WAS THERE A FIRST ROUND RAFFLE OF THE SAME PARTS O WHATS THE DEAL????


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 11:42 AM~17633292
> *     WHAT YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT? SORRY I MISSED OUT.WAS THERE A FIRST ROUND RAFFLE OF THE SAME PARTS O WHATS THE DEAL????
> *


Nope still same one just messing with latino66


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DAMMM JUST GIVE THE LAST 8 FOR FREE LOL JUST KIDING GOOD LUCK ON SALE :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 28 2010, 01:15 PM~17634094
> *Nope still same one just messing with latino66
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY BAD :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE I HAVE TO CATCH UP ON PAGES :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 28 2010, 02:06 PM~17634493
> *DAMMM JUST GIVE THE LAST 8 FOR FREE LOL JUST KIDING GOOD LUCK ON SALE  :biggrin:
> *


you a baller , buy a number , or two :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17635444
> *you a baller , buy a number , or two  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Just sent your money homie.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 28 2010, 11:42 AM~17633292
> *     WHAT YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT? SORRY I MISSED OUT.WAS THERE A FIRST ROUND RAFFLE OF THE SAME PARTS O WHATS THE DEAL????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17638255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


LOL :roflmao: WAS GOOD LATINO66 .SHIT I WAS LIKE WTFFFFFFF :wow: FOR A MINUTE :rofl:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 29 2010, 10:26 AM~17640883
> *LOL :roflmao: WAS GOOD LATINO66 .SHIT I WAS LIKE WTFFFFFFF  :wow: FOR A MINUTE  :rofl:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 30 2010, 02:32 PM~17647852
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandsons are both here , when they wake up , i might have them pick a number


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 10:29 AM~17652773
> *my grandsons are both here , when they wake up , i might have them pick a number
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 31 2010, 09:30 AM~17653226
> *
> *


hey can I trade ya a king size snickers and a bag of patatoe chips for another ticket so we can get this thing rolling... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 31 2010, 04:45 PM~17656325
> *hey can I trade ya a king size snickers and a  bag of patatoe chips for another ticket so we can get this thing rolling... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*my grandson picks number ................ 30* *PM me your address again , please *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...




7 spots left


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

ill send payment today , same way i did the last one


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill just give u 300 for all parts hahahahahaha























jp


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 1 2010, 09:32 AM~17662483
> *ill send payment today , same way i did the last one
> *



lol......that will work


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 1 2010, 10:08 AM~17662723
> *ill just give u 300 for all parts hahahahahaha
> jp
> *



lol.........how you been mike....i see them parts on your bike, they look good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 1 2010, 08:13 AM~17662766
> *lol.........how you been mike....i see them parts on your bike, they look good
> *


wat parts


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 1 2010, 08:08 AM~17662723
> *ill just give u 300 for all parts hahahahahaha
> jp
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

whats up rudy how was monday night raw i bet ur son was happy did u wear your rey mysterio mask lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i gota semi i been working on its almost done


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

1 spot per day and in one week, it should be done


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:18 AM~17662810
> *whats up rudy how was monday night raw  i bet ur son was happy did u wear your rey mysterio mask lol
> *


wow rey misterio the man..lol. he a funny fellow when I met him. him and Eddie guerrero and bautista real down to earth people.. May Eddie rest in peace thought..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 06:17 PM~17657178
> *my grandson picks number ................ 30  PM me your address again , please
> 
> 
> ...


was up vato listen I wan this be over we in the middle of show season.. can ya have your grandson pick anotha no.. fer me. and no cheating...  post up a no.. here pls. I got bad luck by picking my own numbers.. and nose.. but the nose is a different subject..lmao.. tx. loco. let me know when you get a number fer me. and I'll paypal it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 2 2010, 06:25 PM~17678718
> *was up vato listen I wan this be over we in the middle of show season.. can ya have your grandson pick anotha no.. fer me. and no cheating...   post up a no.. here pls. I got bad luck by picking my own numbers.. and nose.. but the nose is a different subject..lmao.. tx. loco. let me know when you get a number fer me. and I'll paypal it
> *


ill have to wait when he comes over some time this week , ill take a pic like i did for mines


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2010, 07:17 PM~17657178
> *my grandson picks number ................ 30  PM me your address again , please
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 2 2010, 06:25 PM~17678718
> *was up vato listen I wan this be over we in the middle of show season.. can ya have your grandson pick anotha no.. fer me. and no cheating...   post up a no.. here pls. I got bad luck by picking my own numbers.. and nose.. but the nose is a different subject..lmao.. tx. loco. let me know when you get a number fer me. and I'll paypal it
> *


my grandson is coming over tomorrow , ill have him pick one for you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:18 AM~17662810
> *whats up rudy how was monday night raw  i bet ur son was happy did u wear your rey mysterio mask lol
> *


i was there. that shit was wack. almost 5 minute comercials..waste of fucking time. id rather sit at my house and watch it. looks better on tv :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17691488
> *i was there. that shit was wack. almost 5 minute comercials..waste of fucking time. id rather sit at my house and watch it. looks better on tv :biggrin:
> *


lol i bet it was .. i went a few yrs back it was kinda boring looking at them in the ring .... better on tv so this way if it get more boring u can always change the chanel


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17678948
> *ill have to wait when he comes over some time this week , ill take a pic like i did for mines
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 4 2010, 12:05 AM~17691488
> *i was there. that shit was wack. almost 5 minute comercials..waste of fucking time. id rather sit at my house and watch it. looks better on tv :biggrin:
> *


it was aight , what row where you in, i took my son im not really into that shit but he loves it,,,,,we where in the 8th row.......he dont want the mario bike anymore now he wants a freaking john cena bike.......... :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 3 2010, 10:28 PM~17691752
> *
> *


he comimg over today


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

whats up rudy.... what u got plans for the weekends


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 2 2010, 06:25 PM~17678718
> *was up vato listen I wan this be over we in the middle of show season.. can ya have your grandson pick anotha no.. fer me. and no cheating...   post up a no.. here pls. I got bad luck by picking my own numbers.. and nose.. but the nose is a different subject..lmao.. tx. loco. let me know when you get a number fer me. and I'll paypal it
> *


*ok ............. my grandson picks number ............. #10 for Latino66*


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 4 2010, 11:55 AM~17695165
> *whats up rudy.... what u got plans for the weekends
> *



what up homie, nothing this weekend funds are hella low right now, waiting for the ok on this carpet job, if it goes thru i work thru the weekend on it...........what you been up to anything new


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 4 2010, 01:59 PM~17697158
> *what up homie, nothing this weekend funds are hella low right now, waiting for the ok on this carpet job, if it goes thru i work thru the weekend on it...........what you been up to anything new
> *


thats good get that money lol.... as for me naw nothing new just waiting on the pedals from dtwist almost done  forks an sissy bar is sold an my rims time to work on my new forks n sissy bar


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft come spend 20 for a damn good cause lol and get something to show for it


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17695322
> *ok .............  my grandson picks number ............. #10 for Latino66
> 
> 
> ...


koo wish me luck.. no 10 it is..  will be doing paypal No later than monday.. gotta put fund in it..shaooo.. lets get this rolling...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 4 2010, 11:55 PM~17700250
> *koo wish me luck.. no 10 it is..    will be doing paypal No later than monday.. gotta put fund in it..shaooo.. lets get this rolling...
> *



ill put you down for number 10


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 4 2010, 09:55 PM~17700250
> *koo wish me luck.. no 10 it is..    will be doing paypal No later than monday.. gotta put fund in it..shaooo.. lets get this rolling...
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*You should update the list*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...




6 spots left .......almost there :cheesy:

this is the updated list of who still has to pay and what spots are still open


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 5 2010, 09:41 AM~17701849
> *6 spots left .......almost there  :cheesy:
> 
> this is the updated list of who still has to pay and what spots are still open
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

whats up rudy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 5 2010, 11:53 PM~17706194
> *whats up rudy
> *


what up homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17706206
> *what up homie
> *


chillin homie being bored as hell at home lol and you


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Put me down for #8, payment sent*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...



5 spots left............


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 6 2010, 06:11 PM~17709976
> *Put me down for #8, payment sent
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Rudy , been really busy at work , again :angry: :angry: :angry: send out payment out today , sorry for the delay


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hold number 16 for my sons bday pm me address for money order thanks


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17731298
> *hold number 16 for my sons bday  pm me address for money order  thanks
> *


thats right..keep em going.. Oh wish your lil one a happy b day from me too. and good luck.. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

take it to the mothafuckin top!  4 more spaces left almost there we need to get this raffle going i want to see who going to win these parts


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

R day is coming.....


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 8 2010, 07:58 PM~17731298
> *hold number 16 for my sons bday  pm me address for money order  thanks
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...




4 numbers left............one of those could be the lucky number..........once all cash is recieved i will do the raffle and post the video on my photobucket...........if you got a number and havent paid and dont want it anymore let me know so i can open that spot back up asap so we wont have everyone waiting........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

damm homie i just realized i still need to send money for one of my numbers..i'll do that right now


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 9 2010, 11:26 PM~17744267
> * damm homie i just realized i still need to send money for one of my numbers..i'll do that right now
> *


you good.....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Let's do this :biggrin: I'll take #9, money sent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 10 2010, 07:53 PM~17752722
> *Let's do this    :biggrin:                  I'll take #9, money sent            :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks homie good luck..........list updated


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

3 spots left open........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2010, 06:08 PM~17752825
> *3 spots left open........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey rudy i paypal you in sted you should have it in there thanks 
come on number 16 my sons bday


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17752992
> *hey rudy i paypal you in sted you should have it in there  thanks
> come on number 16    my sons bday
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17752932
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


+1


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt for my homie rudy few more spot to fill almost there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if my wife didnt make get the boy a ds i whould have got more but what can i do but hope that it was a good number and my son get a good b day with new parts fingers crossed


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17754793
> *if my wife didnt make get the boy a ds i whould have got more  but  what can i do  but hope that it was a good number and  my son get a good b day with new parts fingers crossed
> *


good luck homie, you never know.........someone has to win


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt thanks few to go everyone got there number if not get it now


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 10 2010, 08:22 PM~17752932
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


got your cash today...........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...



all spots are filled.............just waiting on 3 people to pay and ill do the raffle...........



once again all spots are filled


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17764311
> *all spots are filled.............just waiting on 3 people to pay and ill do the raffle...........
> once again all spots are filled
> *


Nice..... Now as soon as all paid it's on. Cool. I just noticed that I was only going to buy 4 numbers and ended up getting 6 or so.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait hope i can give my son some thing cool for his bday come one 16 

good luck every one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17764145
> *got your cash today...........
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17764311
> *all spots are filled.............just waiting on 3 people to pay and ill do the raffle...........
> once again all spots are filled
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :x: :x: :x: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

2 more payments needed then its on to the raffle...........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

10.latino66 <--------- hope he dont think just cause my grandson picked his number , that my grandson gona pay for it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awww shit almost time for the raffle  - damn i see purplelicious on the list does he still have to pay? ill send him a email to get ready


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Goodluck 2 everyone :biggrin: :biggrin: Lucky 9, Lucky 9


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

im just as anxious as all of you......lol just need 2 payments and ill do the raffle....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

havent sen purple in a bit, try to pm him


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: ####'s 12, 18, or 23 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17777087
> *havent sen purple in a bit, try to pm him
> *



i already pm both who has to pay......waiting on responces back......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17778329
> *i already pm both who has to pay......waiting on responces back......
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17778329
> *i already pm both who has to pay......waiting on responces back......
> *


  :scrutinize: hno: :x:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 14 2010, 10:35 AM~17781706
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 12 2010, 01:02 PM~17768254
> *10.latino66  <---------  hope he dont think just cause my grandson picked his number , that my grandson gona pay for it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hope he don't think cause he picked a no he gonna get my parts..lmao.. will do paypal asap :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 13 2010, 08:40 PM~17778329
> *i already pm both who has to pay......waiting on responces back......
> *


pm me if they dont pay up, i'll get both spots. give them a chance to respond tho, i dont wanna step on anyones toes! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17790351
> *pm me if they dont pay up, i'll get both spots. give them a chance to respond tho, i dont wanna step on anyones toes! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17167968
> *Ok so im going to go ahead and raffel the parts off, i hope this doesent turn into a long time since so many people said they will buy some.
> The tickets will be $20 dollars each and i need to sell 30 tickets, i will hold a raffle and post it on my photo bucket so yall all will see it.
> 
> ...


only one spot remains and its number 20 if i get no responce today ill open that spot up .....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hno: hno: come on 16 tomorrow whould be a god day for a raffle :biggrin: 







god luck every one


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

payment sent for #20


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:run: :run: *TODAY IT'S THE ''R**'' DAY*


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 15 2010, 08:24 AM~17791996
> *payment sent for #20
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIT HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :thumbsup: 


COME ON LUCKY #5 :run: :x: hno:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 15 2010, 08:29 AM~17792030
> *:run: :run: TODAY IT'S THE ''R'' DAY
> *


X5 :biggrin: THANKS TO YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :x: :x: :x: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>*GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i wish all of yall a gooood luck!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

4,7,14,17,21,29 If any of these numbers win I'll be happy. 

But good luck to everyone.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

will do raffel when i get home from work. and post video. good luck everyone


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 12:39 PM~17793530
> *will do raffel when i get home from work. and post video. good luck everyone
> *



*THANKS!*
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sorry for taking so long guys.. been really busy


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

DAM THAT MEANS I HAVE TO WAIT ONTILL TOMARROW. NO INTERNET AT HOME  ITS COOL


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

u get my pm rudy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

good luck every 1 - come on #25   :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

im off to work , GOOD luck to everybody


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

raffle is complete......................uploading videos with proff of nothing was riged..............


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

bout fuckin time lol.... we all waited like a yr for this raffle :rofl:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

come on 12,18 and 23 show yourself


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: 
*2.LocoSoCal-PAID
3.LocoSoCal-paid
22.LocoSoCal-PAID
30.LocoSoCal-paid*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

man this video is taking forever to upload...........i want to announce the winners but ill let the video do it for me........its barely at 35 percent finish and been uploading for 25 minutes already


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 07:20 PM~17797629
> *man this video is taking forever to upload...........i want to announce the winners but ill let the video do it for me........its barely at 35 percent finish and been uploading for 25 minutes already
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

makes it even more worththe wait


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm video just stopped loading........f%#k.............im trying to do it again......if anyone wants me to announce it let me know ....sorry for the delay but its uploading again.......


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just announce it homie and if the video finally uploads then people can watch it later..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no just wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

whoever wins lemme have your winnings :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i can wait 4 tha vid


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

video just failed again....im try youtube..........


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK OTHER YEAR OF THIS RAFFLE LOL JK :biggrin: 

COME ON #5 :happysad:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798081
> *video just failed again....im try youtube..........
> *


koo thanks for the link I'll be pm ming you my addy thanks to all the participants...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798081
> *video ..in  outube..........congratz to Latino 66
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17798298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHERES THE LINK?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 08:44 PM~17798399
> *WHERES THE LINK?
> *


Oh shit ..is gonne :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

there is not one yet is there?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:45 PM~17798414
> *Oh shit ..is gonne  :wow:
> *


 :wow:  :scrutinize:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17798298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


when did you win and wheres the video?and who else won


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 15 2010, 08:50 PM~17798483
> *when did you win and wheres the video?and who else won
> *


X12345678910 :angry:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think he(latino66)messin wit us lol


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 15 2010, 08:50 PM~17798483
> *when did you win and wheres the video?and who else won
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: was just messing with you guys..lmao... I'm here all bored waiting for the video as wel...lmao..can't believe you guys felt for it... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :x: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 15 2010, 08:54 PM~17798539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 08:55 PM~17798556
> *lol :thumbsup:
> *


see now every one has a smile on them face.. cus we still got a chance....goo no...... Oh shit for got what number I got...mmmm go no 10 and go... for my no....


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17798576
> *see now every one has a smile on them face.. cus we still got a chance....goo no...... Oh shit for got what number I got...mmmm go no 10 and go... for my no....
> *


syked1, lesstime, cadillac_pimpin, Sr.Castro, madrigalkustoms :dunno:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: madrigalkustoms, Latino66, hot$tuff5964, Sr.Castro

:wave: :wave: :wave: good luck to everyone


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:58 PM~17798600
> *syked1, lesstime, cadillac_pimpin, Sr.Castro, madrigalkustoms :dunno:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ok folks im just going to announce the winner ..........still going to post the video here. its just taking forever to upload..........its barely at 38 percent and its taking about 1 hour for that.....so it might take another 2 hours before it loads.....sorry i have a cheap laptop............i will announce in 5 minutes folks...............


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17798620
> *ok folks im just going to announce the winner ..........still going to post the video here. its just taking forever to upload..........its barely at 38 percent and its taking about 1 hour for that.....so it might take another 2 hours before it loads.....sorry i have a cheap laptop............i will announce in 5 minutes folks...............
> *


 sounds very good homie.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17798620
> *ok folks im just going to announce the winner ..........still going to post the video here. its just taking forever to upload..........its barely at 38 percent and its taking about 1 hour for that.....so it might take another 2 hours before it loads.....sorry i have a cheap laptop............i will announce in 5 minutes folks...............
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rimshot: :rimshot: :x: :x: :x: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17798620
> *ok folks im just going to announce the winner ..........still going to post the video here. its just taking forever to upload..........its barely at 38 percent and its taking about 1 hour for that.....so it might take another 2 hours before it loads.....sorry i have a cheap laptop............i will announce in 3 minutes folks...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:55 PM~17798548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  was just messing with you guys..lmao... I'm here all bored waiting for the video as wel...lmao..can't believe you guys felt for it... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :x:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :cheesy: KOOL WERE FRIENDS AGIAN LOL JK NICE JOKES YOU GOT THERE BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17798699
> *:cheesy:  KOOL WERE FRIENDS AGIAN LOL JK  NICE JOKES YOU GOT THERE BUDDY :biggrin:
> *


  maken sure you on your toes...lmao...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17798620
> *ok folks im just going to announce the winner ..........still going to post the video here. its just taking forever to upload..........its barely at 38 percent and its taking about 1 hour for that.....so it might take another 2 hours before it loads.....sorry i have a cheap laptop............i will announce in 1 minutes folks...............
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

come on vato I still got to get milk and some other stuff from the store..lmao...is nine out here.. n my favorite gettho store bout to close.. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 09:08 PM~17798761
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


syked1, lesstime, cadillac_pimpin, Sr.Castro, madrigalkustoms :biggrin: we all here ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

everyone whos important and gonna win lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

proff of it uploading right now already................












the winner of the raffle for the seat is 

LOCOSOCAL....#22


the winner of all 3 parts the forks, handle bars, and sissy bar 



is






































LINCOLNSAL..............#28 WAS THE LUCKY NUMBER


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17798759
> *come on vato I still got to get milk and some other stuff from the store..lmao...is nine out here.. n my favorite gettho store bout to close.. :biggrin:
> *


LOL support your local getto store!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17798793
> *everyone whos important and gonna win lol
> *


koo I'm here than... :biggrin: 


good luck to all..


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

congrats guys


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798808
> *proff of it uploading right now already................
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats guys!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17798808
> *proff of it uploading right now already................
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17798808
> *proff of it uploading right now already................
> 
> 
> ...


okey are you serious because I thought I was the funny man here... :wow:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

congrats to the winers. next time homies.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17798808
> *proff of it uploading right now already................
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.. okey serious..is this payback for my other joke on the previous page? lmao... okey for reals....lmao...


























congratz to the winners..you guys are lucky don't forget updates of the bikes with pics please thanks and god bless you all.. Untill our next three month raffle...lmao... laterz.. 10-4


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

DAM OH WELL TO BAD. CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS HAVE FUN WITH THOSE BADASS PARTS


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 09:15 PM~17798884
> *DAM OH WELL TO BAD. CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS HAVE FUN WITH THOSE BADASS PARTS
> *


hey buddy we still friends.....lmao..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 08:15 PM~17798879
> *lmao.. okey serious..is this payback for my other joke on the previous page? lmao... okey for reals....lmao...
> congratz to the winners..you guys are lucky  don't forget updates of the bikes with pics please thanks and god bless you all.. Untill our next three month raffle...lmao... laterz.. 10-4
> *


Next is dtwist 20" wheels! I hope!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats to both winners...damm i was just one # away


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CINGRATS 2 BOTH WINNERS   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I GOT EMAILS FROM D- ICE AND POORBOYS SAYIN I WON. MAN I CAN'T BELIEVE IT CUZ I NEVER WIN SHIT LOL. O AND THANKS TO LOCO SOCAL.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17799597
> *I GOT EMAILS FROM D- ICE AND POORBOYS SAYIN I WON. MAN I CAN'T BELIEVE IT CUZ I NEVER WIN SHIT LOL. O AND THANKS TO LOCO SOCAL.
> *


Keep us updated on what you build with those parts bro! And congrats!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 15 2010, 08:58 PM~17799625
> *Keep us updated on what you build with those parts bro! And congrats!
> *


Sure and thanks bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats to the winnerz!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 09:57 PM~17799597
> *I GOT EMAILS FROM D- ICE AND POORBOYS SAYIN I WON. MAN I CAN'T BELIEVE IT CUZ I NEVER WIN SHIT LOL. O AND THANKS TO LOCO SOCAL.
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx to Rudy for taking the time for the raffle*


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 15 2010, 09:17 PM~17798904
> *hey buddy we still friends.....lmao..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 4 SHOW HOMIE  ITS AWAYS KOOL WHEN WE GET ENTERTAIN WHEN WAITING FOR SO LONG


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 07:41 AM~17802054
> *Thanx to Rudy for taking the time for the raffle
> *


thanks homie, your seat will be on its way here in the next few days........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LocoSoCal is a kingpin when it comes to winning LiL raffles :0


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS! :thumbsup: * :happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 16 2010, 10:09 AM~17803709
> *LocoSoCal is a kingpin when it comes to winning LiL raffles :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17807133
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE
> *


lol.. not me no more...thanks though..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17807133
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE
> *


*Im ready*


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17809317
> *Im ready
> *


 :0


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17809317
> *Im ready
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

always ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 16 2010, 03:20 PM~17807133
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE
> *


what you got?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17807133
> *WHOS READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE
> *


I WAS BORN READY :biggrin: WHAT YOU GOT?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NEW PAINT DONE BUY SHOWBOUND 








OLDER PIC
AND YES THEY HAVE WW TF ON IT :biggrin: 
LET ME KNOW OR IF ANY 1 WANT TO MAKE A OFFER ON IT HIT ME UP IT DOSE COME WITH SOME CUSTOM MIRROWS AND TURN TABLE I WILL NOT PART OUT SO DONT ASK


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

A PIC WITH WITH THE PARTS RUDY RAFFLED OFF WISH I WOULD HAVE 1 LOL BUT THIS IS WHAT THE FRAME LOOKS LIKE PIN STRIP DONE BY SIK


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 07:35 AM~17813517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH HELL YEA :cheesy: RAFFLE IT YOULL GET ALL YOUR MONEY BACK ON A RAFFLE THEN A SALE :cheesy:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

*READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE :cheesy: *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 07:39 AM~17813543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its going to be raffle off


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2010, 04:33 PM~17817252
> *its going to be raffle off
> *



its not the pic with the parts i just raffle......its the first pic with his parts.......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 07:39 AM~17813543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims wounder who has them now


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 17 2010, 03:31 PM~17817717
> *its not the pic with the parts i just raffle......its the first pic with his parts.......
> *


LOL THOSE R SOME NICE PARTS THAT HE WON


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Jun 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17815406
> *READY FOR ANOTHER RAFFLE  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 07:35 AM~17813517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell lets do this... I love looosing money... love the adrenaline...orale when, where and what,,lol...


leets get ready to rumble...lmao...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*see if i got this right ........... raffle would be bike with the parts on this pic , right ? ok .................... im in if it happens *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17819230
> *see if i got this right ...........  raffle would be bike with the parts on this pic , right ?  ok ....................  im in if it happens
> 
> 
> ...


a complete bike with turn table and some lil extra parts will post them after the game


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 07:19 PM~17819406
> *a complete bike with turn table and some lil extra parts will post them after the game
> *


shaoooowww I'm feeling this one... I'll take the number locosocal's grand kid pick for me.. so lets get it going.. need to see no more pics vato I'm koo..lets get this one rolling.. ( might take months...lmao...) :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

made by justdeez

















made buy i dont know who??? but rudy knows i think


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

when raffle gona start ?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 17 2010, 09:09 PM~17820239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 CANT WAIT SO MANY BADASS PARTS


----------

